# RHR - Redhill Resources Corp. (TSX.V)



## Silus (28 July 2009)

> ATW Gold Corp. is a gold producer and explorer, with gold mines in Western Australia, listed on the Toronto Stock
> Exchange (ATW – TSX.V).
> ATW currently owns the Burnakura Gold Mine and the Gullewa Gold Mine.
> The Burnakura Gold mine commenced production on March 3, 2009. The initial production rate is 35,000oz per annum,
> ...






> Do you have any favorites in the emerging producer sector?
> 
> The first would be ATW Gold Corp. (TSX.V:ATW), which has already poured its first gold in Australia. It's expanding its current deposit and drilling off another deposit that could add more production.
> -   The Gold Report Interview with Peter Grandich (07/14/09)
> ...




Quoted from some stock reports. I think they will bounce back around 0.551$. 
I'm thinking to get in then. Anyone else in this?


----------

